# New Member, boat to show...



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I've been looking at this site for a while now and have finally decided I should join. I bought my first ever boat back about a year ago when I was 19  and have been adding what I could when I could afford.  I'm currently in my second year of college at UNF so as many know how little extra money comes around. But here are some pictures (hopefully it classifies as a Microskiff)
for $2000.00 this is what I recieved-
1990-16' fiberglass custom built boat( that I haven't found any information on its build)
1990-48 hp Johnson
1992- continental trailer




























And heres my boat a bout a year later-

 Trolling motor
 18' push pole
 custom poling platform
 Lowrance gps/fishfinder combo
 Redid the seats on the boats



















And heres a bigger slot red I caught yesterday 











Thanks for looking let me know what you think


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I guess I will have to be the first to say welcome aboard.  Nice looking rig and who better then a college student to understand doing more with less Literally ;D.  By the way nice looking RED . Keep the posts coming, many good people here to meet and lots of great ideas shared

Oh, Capt and Coke please


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Great first post. 

Nice little boat and slot red. The boat looks well suited for the area and type of fishing that you are doing. Great find at a very reasonable price.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  I don't know about this for sure, but that hull sure reminds me of an Indian River Boat. They were made in New Symrna 15 years ago or so, I believe.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum, nice boat dude  and really nice red too [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard! [smiley=cheers.gif]
Very fishy looking boat...and a nice red.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice layout and it bet it flys with that 50 on there!Looks like it will take the chop real well, also sort of reminds you of the fish hawk by aqua force / built in port orange.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice job on the boat. If I had something like that in college it would have been hard to go to class. 

Your boat reminds me of another I saw on Jax Craigslist this week: http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/1511007516.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome aboard !!!- post a few close-up/ detail shots and someone will ID that sled for ya ,its come a long way and looking sharp!!! -more with less is what were all doin' now!!
-anytide


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank everyone for the kind words and encouragement. So after I posted this thread I proceeded to go out and do some exploring and fishing again this afternoon for a quick couple hours. well after a great afternoon about a mile from my house my trailer sort of jolts real quick and I think i blew a tire but when i pulled into my driveway I see this...









[smiley=frustrate2.gif] there goes my axle, so I'll be picking up some extra shifts to get on the water soon. 

But yes I have seen the Indian River style boat and the hulls look almost identical but the top deck layout is a little different. as for a dry ride it really depends on the chop not as dry as it seems. The fastest my gps has read was 36mph trimmed and going with the wind with a days load of gear and a buddy on board. Again thanks and i'll try to get some close up's tomorrow. 


P.S. I try to get my class's scheduled into only going two days a week which equals 5 days for fishing and work.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are some more pictures














































And then this is my next project...


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like an Indian river skiff or ugly boat. This mold was used my a lot of manufacturers in the 90s.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1187362166 (2nd. one down)


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

welcome, good looking boat


----------

